# trailer repairs



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello to all,

I am hoping for some answers to a few problems that I have with a recent purchase I made. this forum is an excellent place for most everything else and I'm hoping a few of you'all have "been there done that" and have some advice.

After reading a topic on this forum about old campertrailers I took the plunge and bought one myself. It's in pretty good shape except for a couple of problems.

Mostly the furnace, (propane duo-therm) the pilot light will light right up and stay lit, but the actual furnace will not kick on, the fan and blower motor does, but not the furnace itself.

Secondly, I have found some dry rot from roof leakage, I sealed the roof and sides, but the paneling on the inside has weakened to crumbles. unfortunatley the worst of it is where the folding bed needs support. is this just a matter of diving in, and doing the best carpenter job I can, or is there anyone who does these type repairs? and especially, has anyone done this and found some special techniques that will help save me some learning curve grief?

Thanks to all in advance, and any advice would be appreciated, even recommendations on where to go, should I decide to take it to a professional, instead of tackle this on my own.

Thanks, Curlyjo


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in the middle of nearly the same project, but I haven't bothered getting to the appliances yet. I had to replace the main vent in the roof, and when I got that done, I cut out all the rotten wood on the ceiling. Still haven't gotten it done, but I'm getting there. 

I had to beef up the supports under the benches/bed, which wasn't too hard to do with 2x2's and some T brackets. Its pretty sturdy now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had the same problem with a furnace, battery simply could not give enough juice to make it run. Try it on the 110v and see if it works, if so, may be the battery if it does not help it may be the actual module of the furnace. Call a place like Bountiful RV you may be surprised just how helpful they are. I have heard of people caling dealers far away just to get as much info w/o being obligated to go to them for the repair, just explain how it is an old beater and just can't afford to put a lot of $ into it...
As for the dry rot, usually just some basic carpentry repair, but hopefully keep it as close to original as possible w/o making it look totally hillbilly. Show some pics and maybe we can give some ideas, good luck!


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> I had the same problem with a furnace, battery simply could not give enough juice to make it run. Try it on the 110v and see if it works, if so, may be the battery if it does not help it may be the actual module of the furnace.


I had the exact same issue with my motorhome, although it has an auto ignite and no pilot lite, fan comes on igniter clicks but nothing. It was also the battery, it would run the lights and water pump just fine but not enough juice to ignite the furnace. If yours has a pilot light then it probably also has a thermo coupler, which could be the problem, if so thats very inexpensive to fix. If you want to do your repairs yourself you could also try State Trailer supply, they have been way more helpful than anyone else I've tried. Right now I'm getting ready to patch my rubber roof and repair some interior damage as well. Wish me luck, and good luck to you.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your help, 

For starters I'll try the 110v and I'll get a new marine battery, I figured I was due for one anyways, the charger I have didn't much like the battery when I hooked it up (it has a 'battery status' reader feature) it said repace battery but it has held a charge (so far.)

I'm still a bit skiddish to take a hammer and saw to the innards just yet, one thing at a time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

curlyjo said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate your help,
> 
> For starters I'll try the 110v and I'll get a new marine battery, I figured I was due for one anyways, the charger I have didn't much like the battery when I hooked it up (it has a 'battery status' reader feature) it said repace battery but it has held a charge (so far.)
> 
> I'm still a bit skiddish to take a hammer and saw to the innards just yet, one thing at a time.


One at a time! See if it works with the 110v and test the battery. If it is bad, don't replace it til spring for warranty purposes, you would hate to have your warranty running out while you are not even using it. Always buy a battery that is fresh, most are stamped "I-9" meaning the I'th month or I being the 9th month of 2009 is when it was mfgd, in April buy one that says "D-0" for April 2010. In testing the battery technically a deep cycle battery used for nothing but accessories vs. a hard and fast jolt of 300 amps to the starter is simply good or bad based on it taking and keeping a charger. However, testing it on a load the same as a car battery will tell you of its true health, must be charged to 13v to be able to test. one more thing, get a small solar panel of 1.5amps, you can get them anywhere including Costco and Harbour Freight as the cheapest places for about $15. They do wonders in making the battery last forever just because they are always charged; sitting idle is what kills them. Good luck! Do post some pics to let us see what interior damage you have, maybe there is an easy fix. I would be reluctant to fix it too, but let's see what you have to work with!


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Huge29,

I should have elaborated more, the battery that came with the trailer is definatley old. While it does "hold" a charge, the lights go dim pretty fast after unhooking from the truck, and I can tell the water pump struggles more. I'm due for a battery, and It's gonna go into a heated shed for winter (the battery anyways) so I won't feel too upset about getting a new one. 

I've got a cow tag for the boulders late this month and into December, I've been contemplating the trailer's "sea worthiness" for such a trip. so the trailer may see some use yet this year. 

I had a mechanic friend do an inspection of the tires, brakes and lights when I bought it, everything for road safety and registration was priority. really as far as that goes just a couple of the marker lights needed attention, and I did take it to wyoming antelope hunting. it was warm enough then that I really didn't need or test the furnace. the bouncing on dirt roads and general travel while on that hunt the is what brought the dry rot problem to light.

I really like the solar panel charging idea, and especially the cost for it, that will be another must do purchase.

I'll take some pics when I get a chance (when it's light- standard time has ruined the after work schedule) so the damage can be best assesed without indoor lighting shadows and glare.

Thanks again to you, and the best of luck with your projects as well, Curlyjo


----------



## geotlr (Feb 1, 2008)

I rarely ever use my furnace due to the fact that I don't have a solar panel to recharge the batteries during the day. The first time that I took it out, we used the furnace 2 nights in a row. Batteries took a real hit, but it was also toward the end of Feb. when the day time temps didn't get over 40'. Since then, I've bought a Mr Heater(big buddy) and use it when it's cold enough to need it.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

you are heading in the right direction, I'd suggest stopping over at RV.net OPEN ROADS forum, good bunch on there and some from Utah.

real good place to pick the minds of 1,000s of camper owners, tons of rebuilds always going on.
http://www.rv.net/forum/

take a look!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

geotlr said:


> I rarely ever use my furnace due to the fact that I don't have a solar panel to recharge the batteries during the day. The first time that I took it out, we used the furnace 2 nights in a row. Batteries took a real hit, but it was also toward the end of Feb. when the day time temps didn't get over 40'. Since then, I've bought a Mr Heater(big buddy) and use it when it's cold enough to need it.


Good idea! I have a catalytic heater on the new trailer that uses zero battery power, the only downside is no thermostat, but it is also silent unlike the fan waking you up every few minutes with forced air.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello again to all,

I've taken some pics of the trailer damage. Many, Many, thanks to forum member peterson for leaving a step by step detail of how to post a picture on the forum, I'll try 'em one at a time and hope I don't screw it up.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

I took some picks of the corner underneath the folding bed, but the brightness from the window shadowed out the paneling damage basicly the rot continues along the front seam and over the window frame, so I didn't post any of those pics.

Also, you'all were correct in the voltage being the problem with the furnace. with 110v plugged in it fires up just fine. interestingly enough though a new 12v marine battery from Wal-mart would not. The fan would kick on but not the burner. I'm currently (no pun intended) charging that new battery up to see if it was low from the store.

Thanks again Guys, this is the best Darned place to ask for info ever!! Curlyjo


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

in my search for furnace trouble shooting I came across this ad, http://shop.easternmarine.com/index.cfm ... goryID=580

For a ventless propane furnace. The fact that it won't drain the battery, and the fan won't kick on and off all night making noise is appealing.

Does anyone have any experience with these type heaters?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is the exact kind of heater I have, called a catalytic heater. It is the only one we use since it does not kill the battery and because it is silent, they are much better. The rot is not that bad; I would think that you would still be able to find that kind of paneling somewhere. Call around to the RV repair places or that forum that someone posted on the previous page, I would guess that the problem is the thermocoupler or something electronic in there requiring too much juice maybe, coming right from the store they are charged.


----------



## curlyjo (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks again huge29,


How well does the catalytic heater work? is it pretty effective (produce a lot of heat)?, and is it easy to set (have it's own thermostat)? 

I am really leaning towards just getting one. I could fiddle with this original one forever and still not figure out what's wrong, and parts may be as much or more than just purchasing a new heater, with the added bonus of no carbon monoxide, silent run, no battery drain, and no 'iffy' operation based on the power situation.

Curlyjo


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They do not have a thermostat, that is the one and only downfall. Mine has, low, med and high and works great. I think mine is the size 8 and the trailer is a 23', the front (where the heater is mounted) stays much warmer than the back especially since it is mounted facing forward. We just have the people who get cold in the front and the big boys in the back. We usually only us e it on low, don't do any winter camping. Another issue with your existing heater that I had with my old trailer was that the burner would not ever ignite just like yours, but the fan would still turn on every 5 minutes because there was not an off switch, only the thermostat, so any time it was below 50 it was on, so just find a way to disconnect something if yours does not have the off switch.


----------

